# take a peek



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

someone i know managed to grab 2 of these from a building that were going to be thrown away. :no:

unfortunately, i found a big pile of broken purple glass in the driveway so somehow despite it existing for probably 80 years installed, the goddamn irreplaceable lens is broken.


it has to be brass. i attempted to pick it up halfhearted and would guess it's at least 70 lbs.


no idea how it was mounted or to what. not sure what i'm going to do with the pair, especially with a broken lens on the one.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Sell them to an art *person*, or if you can't find one of those, scrap 'em.


----------



## great68 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cut down a big jam jar ?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

call the American Pickers


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That jobsite is less than intelligent , those fixtures are antiques worth money. And at the least has a scrap value. Good catch Willie


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

On the fence about trying to restore or sell as is.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

I might rewire them but I wouldn't restore them and I certainly wouldn't scrap them. They are worth some real money to someone doing a period remodel. Check the specialty lighting places or authentic restoration places. Nice find.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Don't "clean 'em up".

List them at a ridiculous price and just sit on 'em.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool find, I agree don't do anything to them at all. You will only reduce the value accoring to the Pawn Stars guys.


----------



## BananaSeeds (Jan 27, 2013)

send a picture to Rejuvenation.

They buy and restore that stuff.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Don't "clean 'em up".
> 
> List them at a ridiculous price and just sit on 'em.





Zog said:


> Cool find, I agree don't do anything to them at all. You will only reduce the value accoring to the Pawn Stars guys.


What they said!! 

And the "don't touch it" rule applies to all kinds of memorabilia. I have sets of motocross gear from some pretty big-name riders, all covered in dirt and sweaty-stinky, autographed. I was told by several dealers to leave them alone, don't ever wash them or they will go to almost zero value. 

So if you ever come across an antique like those fixtures, or sports gear that was game-worn and signed, leave them as-is!!


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

mxslick said:


> What they said!!
> 
> And the "don't touch it" rule applies to all kinds of memorabilia. I have sets of motocross gear from some pretty big-name riders, all covered in dirt and sweaty-stinky, autographed. I was told by several dealers to leave them alone, don't ever wash them or they will go to almost zero value.
> 
> So if you ever come across an antique like those fixtures, or sports gear that was game-worn and signed, leave them as-is!!


It never fails. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

Zog said:


> Cool find, I agree don't do anything to them at all. You will only reduce the value accoring to the Pawn Stars guys.



yeah, when the idea flashed across my head all i could think of was the dude who shows up on antique road show with a beautiful desk and hears

"well, in original condition it would be worth 23,000. The restoration work that was done poorly brings it's value down to about tree fiddy"


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

> Last edited by Speedy Petey; Today at 03:13 AM. Reason: Seriously? Replaced word.


Hey I dated an art *person* for a while and she even called herself that. Art *people* have adopted the term :laughing:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> It never fails. :laughing::laughing:


:ban::ban::ban::ban:
You just don't know when to STFU do you?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

mxslick said:


> :ban::ban::ban::ban:
> You just don't know when to STFU do you?


Whoa!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Whoa!


Why is every one so mean to you?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Why is every one so mean to you?


I guess they can't handle the truth.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> I guess they can't handle the truth.


What is the truth?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> What is the truth?


Thanks for your input, Sabrina.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Thanks for your input, Sabrina.



Sabrina?? I guess I do not understand??? Is that one of your past lives?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Sabrina?? I guess I do not understand??? Is that one of your past lives?


Yeah, sbrn33 is clearly a reference to your name Sabrina, and you're a registered nurse (rn) and you're 33.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Yeah, sbrn33 is clearly a reference to your name Sabrina, and you're a registered nurse (rn) and you're 33.


Thanks, I will file that.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Thanks, I will file that.


So that being the case, why are you here on this forum?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

To engage in electrical talk and help others in the electrical trade.
Why are you here?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> To engage in electrical talk and help others in the electrical trade.


That's odd since I've never seen you actually do that.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> That's odd since I've never seen you actually do that.


That is funny coming from someone who has only been here for a month.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

_(..popcorn...)_


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> That is funny coming from someone who has only been here for a month.


:jester:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't really understand. Popcorn and a jester??


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> I don't really understand. Popcorn and a jester??



Scott, you're probably one of the best trolls on this site.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Why is every one so mean to you?


Is it becoming clear yet?:whistling2:


----------

